# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Voorstelrondje

## prinses

Hallo

Ik ben Marijke, 50 jaar, getrouwd en heb 6 biologische kinderen en 2 kado kindjes ( kinderen van mijn man uit een eerder huwelijk )
Heb bijna 6 kleinkinderen, mijn schoondochter staat nl op springen  :Smile: 

Ik heb fibro en psychische klachten. De psychische klachten zijn overdag/avond onder controle. in de nacht word ik erg veel wakker, heb een serieus slaap probleem.
Na onderzoek blijkt dat ik erg veel droom ( weet ik zelf niet ) en dat ik steeds vlak voor/tijdens/na een droom wakker ben. Dit is gemiddeld 9 x per nacht.
Dit duurt nu al 2,5 jaar...ben ook best wel moe zeg maar  :Big Grin: 

groetjes,
prinses

----------


## jolanda27

Prinses,
Welkom op deze site. Wat een rijkdom heb jij, zoveel kinderen.  :Smile: 
Spannend een kleinkind op komst. Geniet maar ervan.
Hoop dat je hier vind wat je zoekt, er is vast wel iets bij.
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## sietske763

hallo prinses,
welkom hier..............
je voelt je hier vast wel thuis, er zijn er hier velen met grote slaapproblemen!
daar wordt ook vaak over gepost!
gr

----------


## Elisabeth9

Prinses: Wauw wat een groot gezin...het is dus nooit saai in huis maar altijd drukte, en gezelligheid!!!.... :Big Grin: 

Sterkte met de fybro en de andere klachten...weinig slapen is zeer vermoeiend!!!!
ik wens je veel goeds toe op MediCity....
prettige dag gewenst ondanks het slechte weer.... :Big Grin: 

Groeten van Elisabeth  :Wink:

----------

